# Boas > General Boas >  New Dumeril's! (Yup, another Dumeril's thread, lol)

## freelancer

Just picked up a wee little Dumeril's  :Razz:  Female, as they tend to be cleaner and of course, bigger. She's a little sweetheart. I held her at the shop and again a short while ago, and she was never skittish. 

I thought she might be a bit nippy after the motorcycle ride over.... I wasn't planning on picking anything up, but it was love at first sight. I asked for a box and set her up on the backseat securely, then took it easy on the way home - no hard acceleration, braking, or much leaning over. Since I only have a bike, I had no other way to bring her home anyway.

I set her up here in a big shoebox for the moment, with a makeshift hide and a water bowl, and some aspen bedding. 

No name as of yet. I'm guesstimating her length at around 18", so I guess not quite a year old? Shop guy said she was already on rat pups, but doesn't that sound a little too big? This is a decent exotic pet shop, but maybe the guy was a little confused. Or, I'm wrong. 

I chose a young snake over the full-sized adult I found yesterday (only a $30 difference) because, as evidenced by my chicken wire thread in the DIY forum, I'm not ready to house a big snake at this point. I just don't have the funds for a really big tank _and_ a snake right now. Just the snake and a small tank, no prob.

So a couple of pics were shot, before I put her away so she can chill:

----------


## Vypyrz

Congrats on the new little girl...

----------


## yeroc1982

Very nice!! I love mine and want another one. They are such good boas!

----------


## Bp_Lee_2011

aww gorgeous I hope i can talk my hubby into letting me get one but im sure he'll freak and say no its way to big lol

----------


## Christine

I love the coloring such a pretty Dumeril

----------


## freelancer

Thanks, everyone  :Very Happy:  I had to go to Key West yesterday for a friend's wedding, but I'm going to get some proper supplies for her today. I have to keep resisting the temptation to take her out, though I guess I'll have to if I can find her a tank locally.

----------


## freelancer

I took her out of the shoebox today for the first time since Saturday. I could see she was really unhappy to be taken out, very nervous but still not nippy. I held her for a few minutes and let her smell me out, and she calmed down pretty quickly. After I put her back in, she raced back into her hide, but came out again to start watching me from behind the water bowl. When I peered in too close, she quickly reeled herself back into the box.

Gonna have to train her a little at a time. My kingsnake was a little jittery at first too, but she got over it quickly enough. Just a nervous neonate. She's already back by the water bowl again, just hanging out, so obviously not particularly traumatized by the "ordeal," lol. I'm leaving her alone again, though.

I've named her January. I have all kinds of goodies coming in for her, so she'll have a nice tank set up for her pretty soon.

----------


## yeroc1982

Yeah give her time, she will get used to you. My boy is always chilled out, never in a rush to get anywhere,when he moves sometimes, he goes soo slow its funny to watch.

----------

_freelancer_ (02-23-2011)

----------


## freelancer

> Yeah give her time, she will get used to you. My boy is always chilled out, never in a rush to get anywhere,when he moves sometimes, he goes soo slow its funny to watch.


Kinda like a ball python? That's what I was expecting too, but she moves pretty darn quick - I guess she's still young and thin, haha. The adult female I held last week was very chill, and moved deliberately.

----------


## yeroc1982

> Kinda like a ball python? That's what I was expecting too, but she moves pretty darn quick - I guess she's still young and thin, haha. The adult female I held last week was very chill, and moved deliberately.


Ya kinda like a BP but I find them alot more relaxed than BP's. I think we are only going to buy 1 more BP when my buddy's hatch and that's it for us. Going to focus more on boas. Don't get me wrong, I still love bps, my first snake was a BP and I love her, but they tend to get too picky and finicky for me.  Next boa pickup for us will be a BRB, would love to get a female dumeril in the future.

----------


## freelancer

> Ya kinda like a BP but I find them alot more relaxed than BP's. I think we are only going to buy 1 more BP when my buddy's hatch and that's it for us. Going to focus more on boas. Don't get me wrong, I still love bps, my first snake was a BP and I love her, but they tend to get too picky and finicky for me.  Next boa pickup for us will be a BRB, would love to get a female dumeril in the future.


The BP I inherited from my sister is about as chill as I've ever seen a snake. I'd heard that about BPs, but had not realized just how relaxed they can be until she gave him to me. 

A lot of my fave snakes are boas, the Dumeril's being one of them so I'm stoked to finally have one. The BRBs seem awesome but typically out of my price range. I was looking for a Colombian rainbow but could not find one locally, and I don't know what the pricing is for one of them.

I went to refill the water bowl for the Dumeril's. She had her head out of the hide and when she saw me going in, she just looked at me and cautiously backed up a little, but still in plain sight. That's good.

----------


## yeroc1982

I was told I could get a BRB for under $200. I love the orange and reds and the iridescence.

----------


## freelancer

> I was told I could get a BRB for under $200. I love the orange and reds and the iridescence.


Yup, that's what they go for around here too, but I was hoping to spend no more than $200 for the new snake and setup. So far, I'm under budget so I'm doing good. But there will always be room for a fifth snake, down the line..  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## freelancer

Woo-hoo! Got myself a good feeder - I just offered a small rat pup and she took it right away. Very happy about this  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

She's beautiful! Congrats!

----------


## freelancer

> She's beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks! 

I just took her out to change out the paper towel and some of the bedding, she was much more easygoing than last time - almost like she's beginning to remember me.

----------


## yeroc1982

> Thanks!
> 
> I just took her out to change out the paper towel and some of the bedding, she was much more easygoing than last time - almost like she's beginning to remember me.


Glad she's working for ya! I just fed my boy the other day and took him no time to get a med rat down.  He was sure hungry though, he was camping out right in front of the front plexi window for 2 days!

----------


## A&S Reptiles

I only have ball pythons. But maaaan that is one good lookin' Dumeril's!  :Good Job:

----------


## Evenstar

That's a really nice Dumeril!  Congrats on getting her!  I am picking one up myself this spring.  My first boa.  Woot!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Reesy

Congrats on the new little one.  I have a pair and I believe my female is pregnant now.  They are a very active snake even when adult while being handled.  I gat tagged a while back by my male, it was my fault though, I reached in and grabbed him whithout letting him know I was there first. I guess I startled him.  They are a great snake, congrats again.

----------


## Juliemay13

Beautiful dumeril-congrats!  :Good Job:  

I have a small male dumeril (my first boa) and I've heard nothing but good things about them.  I wish my gallery pics showed his color better because he has a very heavy pink tint to him-so pretty. He is also very calm and easy to handle which is good for a novice keeper like me  :Smile:

----------


## freelancer

Thanks a lot, guys  :Good Job:  Since my last post, she got a little sick - caught the snake equivalent of a "chill" - so I took her away from the others and raised the temp, keeping a close eye on humidity and on her. She got over it in a couple of days, eating that same night after striking at me a bunch of times - I had the rat in the room, and she was just getting ready to shed. She's back to normal now, and in fact, just shed again yesterday. She's in a 20 gallon tank now, and seems happy in there. 

Here's a recent shot:

----------


## python_addict

i want one of these boas they have really gorgeous patterns reminds me of very complex works of art  :Smile:

----------

